# Creme brûlée SV



## BB-que (Mar 22, 2020)

Lockdown in Chicagoland so figured I’d try something new with the daughter.  Put the Creme brûlée into 4oz mason jars and SV at 185 for an hour.  Cooling now for half hour and then going in the refridge for 4 and the. will torch.  This was incredibly simple so I hope they turn out.  If they’re good I’ll be upgrading to larger mason jars in future but this is a trial run.  I can say the texture after the bath looks amazing but might taste like dirt - we’ll find out tonight.  Have some BBs on the pit as well so figured what the hell I’ll throw a pic of that too.  Tough times so might as well BBQ.


----------

